# Restore of backups



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

First time posting . I am have a problem with restoring my nandroid backups of cm7 and miui. I am on the gb versions of both roms . I would appreciate any help .


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Make sure that when you make a backup that you are using droid x 2init recovery.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

If I didn't then those backups are no good correct ??? Then I have to flash and backup all over again ?


----------



## mopartonyg1 (Jul 18, 2011)

gregg0829 said:


> First time posting . I am have a problem with restoring my nandroid backups of cm7 and miui. I am on the gb versions of both roms . I would appreciate any help .


hey gregg what rom are u trying to restore from. dont let the gb kernel fool u. those roms are still android 2.3.5 not gb602. it got me already


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

"mopartonyg1 said:


> hey gregg what rom are u trying to restore from. dont let the gb kernel fool u. those roms are still android 2.3.5 not gb602. it got me already


I tried going from .602v3 to miui realized that I needed to select the right recovery to restore backup . Took me a while to figure it out.


----------

